# Allama Iqbal College of Physiotherapy (AICP), Lahore



## Adeel Bukhari (Dec 31, 2011)

Any student of Allama Iqbal College of Physiotherapy is here ??????? I got admission in AICP recently. Dont know , which type of Medical test Of Physiotherapy Students is taken by Jinnah Hospital Medical Board ????


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello every bodyI need some help with dpt
Pleasee reply on urgent basis. So my question are
Is there any house job for dpt ?? If yes how long?
Duration is 5 years for study right?
What are good colleges which hav admission still open??
My issue is that i did my A levels with bio chem urdu and psychology ! I did nt do a level phy!! Can i get admissions ?? If not with out phy than can i tell them that i ll give phy in may/june? I visited UOL last year and they okay it for BS programme


----------

